# considering air suspension + a bit of a sagging suspension?



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi. I am considering fitting air suspension to my 1998 Burstner i572 which is on a Fiat Ducato chassis (not ALKO) with leaf springs.

I have noticed that the suspension on the right side has sagged about 2cm compared to the left. Measured using the space below the stop bump (1cm on right, 3cm on the left). I'm no expert but assume the right leaf spring has sagged a little. I haven't noticed any degredation in ride when driving but would be interested to know if the 3cm gap I have on the left is normal or if that too is lower than normal.

I'm not too fussed about having an on-board compressor so a gauge and footpump attachment would suit me fine.

I hear great things about air suspension and have a few questions:

1. Does the air bag replace the leaf springs or sit along side them?
2. Do they replace the stop bump as it seems a great place for them.
3. Are they reliable? Do they burst or go down?
4. Do they smooth out the normal ride quality or just give better stability? or both?
5. Do owners have to adjust the air pressure that much or are they pretty much fit and forget?
6. Assume the air suspension is normally fitted the the rear?
7. Is this classed as a modification so need to tell insurance company?
8. Whats difference difference between air suspension and air assist?
9. Can the basis systems be fitted yourself?

There appears to be several different makes and systems around: airride, dunlop, glide rite, AS, full air, semi air, etc. What do people recommend?

Rough idea of costs for different systems?

All help greatly appreciated.

Steve


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-120435-.html


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Or as an alternative to air-assists, you could maybe consider coil spring assisters:- essentially twin coil springs that sit between the rear axle and where the rubber bump stops are at the moment - cheaper, fit and forget, but not adjustable.

I've fitted them to 2 of my previous motorhomes, ( they are a doddle to self-fit if you are a reasonable DIY mechanic) and have been really pleased with the transformation in ride height and handling.

http://www.springassisters.co.uk/KR6102 INST.pdf


----------



## Brownfools (Sep 15, 2008)

Steve,
I have posted a review on our website. There's a link about two thirds of the way down the homepage.
www.brownfools.co.uk

David.

Edit: We did inform our insurance company at renewal. They added 77p to our annual premium!

D.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our Laika was always on the bumps stops, I asked and it appears normal for quite a few vans on the fiat chassis, one year I took it to an ambulance station for it's MOT and they said all ambulances are like that from the factory, The Laika handled very well, so I left it as is.

You can get springs retensioned, but it's best to do both sides together.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

1. Does the air bag replace the leaf springs or sit along side them? --beside them
2. Do they replace the stop bump as it seems a great place for them. -- replace the bump stops
3. Are they reliable? Do they burst or go down? - reliable
4. Do they smooth out the normal ride quality or just give better stability? or both? - both
5. Do owners have to adjust the air pressure that much or are they pretty much fit and forget? -- pretty much forget.
6. Assume the air suspension is normally fitted the the rear? - yes.
7. Is this classed as a modification so need to tell insurance company? Don't know but would anyway.
8. Whats difference difference between air suspension and air assist? - the springs are still there in air assist.
9. Can the basis systems be fitted yourself? - easily, unless you want an air comp. fitted and in cab control ,then requires a bit more expertise.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Many thanks for all your help and advice.

Steven


----------

